# this thing is huge youtube vid



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Here ya go... you just have to paste the link... not the embed code... MIMB does the rest!!


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

wonder if you can go in anything but water ??????????????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

would be cooler if it was an origional...

Mike Walker built the first gear box/lift deal.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I've ridden with guy before and that bike was under power like a mug in the mud.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Cat Daddy


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Different bike. NightCrawler is the first one. I wish I could find the pics/vids of Mike Walker, but I think they are on my home PC.


----------

